# Schwinn Cycle Truck



## Benny21 (Oct 19, 2021)

Hi- I am a new member here at CABE. I have been cleaning out my parent's attic, and found several vintage bikes including this Schwinn Cycle Truck, serial number I50041. Looking through some posts here, I think I determined its a postwar bike, but that is about it. If anyone can tell me more about it, how original it is parts-wise and what it might be worth I would greatly appreciate it. I restore cars but know next to nothing about old bikes! Thanks!


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 19, 2021)

Cool bike! Welcome to the CABE Benny21!


----------



## tacochris (Oct 19, 2021)

Benny21 said:


> View attachment 1498609View attachment 1498610Hi- I am a new member here at CABE. I have been cleaning out my parent's attic, and found several vintage bikes including this Schwinn Cycle Truck, serial number I50041. Looking through some posts here, I think I determined its a postwar bike, but that is about it. If anyone can tell me more about it, how original it is parts-wise and what it might be worth I would greatly appreciate it. I restore cars but know next to nothing about old bikes! Thanks!



Very cool bike buddy and a wonderful find!  First off, its missing the chain guard and the original drop stand for the front (unless its laying somewhere I cant see it, it has a Rollfast chain ring and an incorrect seat but other than that its a beautiful Cycle Truck!  The best part is I just noticed the original basket and brackets laying in front of the bike, how cool!
Its pre-52 since the serial number is under the bottom bracket and its actually earlier since the rear wheel mounts up in a pull-out method and not a drop out method.
Very wonderful color and pinstripes even though its repainted and the vintage travel stickers are just awesome!  Im jealous bud.


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 19, 2021)

Appears to be repainted and the basket/mounts are here. Sweet truck.


----------



## hzqw2l (Oct 19, 2021)

Nice find.  Prewar for sure.  Probably 1941.


----------



## Benny21 (Oct 19, 2021)

Thanks all! Can someone comment on the value as I plan to try to sell it.

Thanks again.


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 19, 2021)

What other bikes did you find, just curious. Nice truck!!


----------



## Mark B (Oct 19, 2021)

It looks prewar, really nice find it range from 700 to 1000 I might be wrong let me know I could be interested on it


----------



## vincev (Oct 19, 2021)

I go with pre war.The parts that are missing and somewhat expensive.I hope you get it back to original.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Oct 20, 2021)

WELCOME to the cabe*!* congrats for your find, someone repainted and changed some parts like the seat, the chain sprocket, the rear fender and the handle bar stem {goose neck} etc... missing the front park stand, the chainguard and the basket lid too,,, how much for this project? I saw one wheel at lower left corner, which other bikes did you found? more pics please*!* Thanks


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Oct 21, 2021)

Benny21 said:


> View attachment 1498609View attachment 1498610Hi- I am a new member here at CABE. I have been cleaning out my parent's attic, and found several vintage bikes including this Schwinn Cycle Truck, serial number I50041. Looking through some posts here, I think I determined its a postwar bike, but that is about it. If anyone can tell me more about it, how original it is parts-wise and what it might be worth I would greatly appreciate it. I restore cars but know next to nothing about old bikes! Thanks!



I would be interested in buying the Truck if you want to sell it.

Thanks, David


----------



## Benny21 (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi All- Thank you all for the great replies and interest in the Cycle Truck. There are three other bikes, the first two are a 60s Armstrong and a 60s Robin Hood. Pics attached. The last bike is another Schwinn, late 70s, I'll post a pic of that later today. If anyone is interested in buying any of these or the cycle truck, please message me. Thanks again to all!! David


----------



## 1951SMITTY (Oct 23, 2021)

Benny21 said:


> View attachment 1498609View attachment 1498610Hi- I am a new member here at CABE. I have been cleaning out my parent's attic, and found several vintage bikes including this Schwinn Cycle Truck, serial number I50041. Looking through some posts here, I think I determined its a postwar bike, but that is about it. If anyone can tell me more about it, how original it is parts-wise and what it might be worth I would greatly appreciate it. I restore cars but know next to nothing about old bikes! Thanks!



Also the earliest Cycle Trucks did NOT have the drop stand mounted to the fork . Notice on this picture NO threaded bosses to mount the stand . They used a traditional frame stand until they figured out it wouldn’t stand up when loaded . So it’s definitely prewar. They started making these in 39 so it could even be as early as that .


----------



## Durfmeyer (Oct 23, 2021)

The cycle truck is a really cool bike.


----------



## wes holliday (Oct 23, 2021)

I will pay a fair price for the bike, and have a shipper that will make the delivery.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 23, 2021)

Pm sent.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 25, 2021)

1951SMITTY said:


> Also the earliest Cycle Trucks did NOT have the drop stand mounted to the fork . Notice on this picture NO threaded bosses to mount the stand . They used a traditional frame stand until they figured out it wouldn’t stand up when loaded . So it’s definitely prewar. They started making these in 39 so it could even be as early as that .



Prewar cycletrucks did have a front drop stand that attached to and pivoted on the front axle...


----------



## tacochris (Oct 25, 2021)

old hotrod said:


> Prewar cycletrucks did have a front drop stand that attached to and pivoted on the front axle...



Correct.  Prewar had special hardware that mounted it to the axle shaft.  All Schwinn Cycle Trucks had drop stands.....just mounted different pre-war/post-war


----------



## johnny d (Oct 25, 2021)

Would love to have the Cycle Truck ! 337-230-6019


----------

